# Indian Almond Leaves VS Alder Cones



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

You will need a lot to lower if your water is hard. I use both on my 3 gallons but it hardly noticeable on ph.


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

I got a 7.5 gallon I want to reduce the ph of. Our water is naturally hard at 8 ph. I keep hearing of r/o water but how much would a system like that cost?


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

my question is why are you trying to lower your ph? Normally having a stable ph is more important than having a specific ph


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I want to start a new breed a shrimp, was thinking some cbs to start and move to black tiger shrimp. I hear these guys need really low ph so I'll need someway to lower the ph of my water


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Use ro water. Thats low already..


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

any aquarium shops near you that sell water? i'm sure they have RO water you can ask them what the PH is.

or find one of those water machines @ most grocery stores. those are RO, but again you still want to check the PH.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

guess i should asked WHY you want to lower ph


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm probably color blind but what ph is this water?


----------



## TunaBreath (Dec 24, 2011)

6.6 from here


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

6.6 here


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

I dont get it! So I have two tanks. both with eco complete, one is heavily planted has a ph of 6.6, a 7.5 g that has a ph of over 8 and the tap has a ph of over 8 BUT my brita filtered water is 6.6... #Confused


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

its the filter that is dropping the ph and also as water degases over time it will lower some that is why people let water sit before adding to the tank. it will also depend on the decor of the tank. some rocks will raise the ph as well. can you get a full tank shot and also tell us what is in the tank decor wise


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Try this experiment. Test your ph out of the tap.... Which you have. Then run an air stone in a hug of water overnight. See if you have a lower ph. The co2 in the air will dissolve in the water naturally creating carboxylic acid and bring your water to equilibrium and lower the pH. Same as letting it sit for a few days. My ro is 8ph until I do this and then it is 7ph. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

In a jug..... Not "hug". Although a hug might help too.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

